# International Schools



## jackie farquhar (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi - I know this question has probably been asked before but times change so I really wanted an up to date opinion. My family are moving to Cairo this summer with 2 kids going into year 8 and 11. Hearing lots of mixed reports about the quality of education so keen to get a good school. What are your thoughts on the best schools?
Thanks very much
Jackie


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

jackie farquhar said:


> Hi - I know this question has probably been asked before but times change so I really wanted an up to date opinion. My family are moving to Cairo this summer with 2 kids going into year 8 and 11. Hearing lots of mixed reports about the quality of education so keen to get a good school. What are your thoughts on the best schools?
> Thanks very much
> Jackie



Hi and welcome to the forum.Don't really know very much about the schools in Cairo but have a look at this one as the reviews seem to be good.

https://malverncollege.edu.eg/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIy7rMy6jE5wIVVeDtCh1WEgVMEAAYASAAEgLmAvD_BwE

Something to bear in mind is the distance between home and school as even a very short distance can take quite a long time because of the traffic congestion.


----------



## jackie farquhar (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for this. Malvern is one of the schools I’d been looking at so it seems a good option. Yes, I’ve heard traffic is a nightmare so will need to coordinate school, work and house which I’m sure won’t be easy!


----------

